# WoW und Alkohol



## Imba-Noob (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Liebe WoW-/Buffed.de-Gemeinde!

Mich interessiert, ob ihr wenn ihr WoW spielt, Alkohol konsumiert und wenn ja, in welchem Umfang. Zudem würde mich interessieren, ob Ihr einen Zusammenhang zwischen Alkoholkonsum und dem Spielerverhalten seht und ob es euch stört, wenn andere Spieler Alkohol während des Spiels konsumieren.

Gruß

Imba-Noob


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Beste Umfrage allerzeiten X:


Also, Fakt ist: Unser Raidleiter und MT spielt nach zwei Bieren besser als vorher


----------



## Sir Wagi (27. Juli 2010)

Ich saufe manchmal ...
Ich spiele manchmal ...

Und manchmal mach ich beides xD ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulii (27. Juli 2010)

gäähn....

[#10355] Du musst bei jeder Frage dieser Umfrage eine Stimme abgeben. 

total überladen , unsinnig und auch noch voll mit fehlern.

/reported


----------



## Cazor (27. Juli 2010)

oha, Trinkverhalten im Raid.. 
Öhm, ja, so 3~4 Bier hol ich mir manchmal, trinke die aber seltenst im Raid. Wenn ich was farme, macht mir das farmen mit Bier mehr Spaß.


----------



## Gonzo73 (27. Juli 2010)

Soulii schrieb:


> gäähn....
> 
> [#10355] Du musst bei jeder Frage dieser Umfrage eine Stimme abgeben.
> 
> ...




Ich glaube die Umfrage ist auch recht Sinnfrei...da kannste dir solche Kommentare getrost sparen.


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juli 2010)

ich trinke keinen alkohol während ich wow spiele und ich glaube auch nicht im geringsten, dass alkohol auch nur in irgendeiner weise die spielweise bzw. die spielfähigkeiten eines spielers beeinflusst. es lockert vielleicht die stimmen auf, gut, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## WhiteSeb (27. Juli 2010)

Also man bekommt es schon mal mit, wenn im Gildenchat wer angetrunken ist, oder auch im TS.
Aber negative Erfahrungen hab ich da noch nich gemacht, die Leute sind alle immer sehr lustig drauf.

Selbst trinke ich nur selten Alkohol beim Spielen und wenn, dann auch nur wenig.


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Juli 2010)

Bei zuviel Alkohol lässt das Spielkönnen spontan nach ...also von daher... ein bischen ist ok (bei entsprechendem Alter!) ansonsten lieber nicht.
Obwohl, es hin und wieder auch lustige Situationen geben kann, zumindest im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Beste Umfrage allerzeiten X:
> 
> 
> Also, Fakt ist: Unser Raidleiter und MT spielt nach zwei Bieren besser als vorher



Jo, super Umfrage xD


Trinke generell keinen Alkohol, wobeis mir relativ egal ist, ob jemand unterm zocken was sauft, solang er noch klar denken kann, wenn man raidet, Arena ist o.ä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (27. Juli 2010)

Ohne Alkohol und Drogen ist diese Community doch gar nimmer zum aushalten....
PROST


----------



## Topperharly (27. Juli 2010)

wenn ich ein bier beim zocken trinke, zocke ich mit meinem zwerg. aber das kommt 1x (höchstens) in der woche vor. sonst trinke ich wasser wenn ich wow zocke.


----------



## Starfros (27. Juli 2010)

was soll dabei raus kommen?


Das WoW zum exzessiven Alkoholkonsum führt? 

Oder das alle die WoW Spielen Alkoholiker sind oder werden? 



Das so eine Umfrage freigeben wurde empfinde ich schon als Fragwürdig !


----------



## Nimbe (27. Juli 2010)

Hmm alk und wow.

Also ich trinke immer 1-3 bierchen neben wow aber auch net immer. Ich konsumier dan zwar alkohol, aber betrunken bin ich selten, wenn dann nur leicht angetrunken.

Ab und zu wenn ich so um 3 nachts vom ausgehn zurückkomme, kann ich eigentlich nie schlafen, und dan setzt ich mich meist noch gemütlich zum PC weil da ist wow so wie ich es mag.

Ich weiß Klitsche kinder kiddis usw, aber das muss einfach raus.

Wenn ich um nachts 3 uhr online geh is Dalaran schön ruhig. EIn paar nette unterhaltungen im /2 nahezu NULL spamm. Vielleicht hier und da kommt ein anales [Gewitter] durch oder sonstiges.

In der Nacht sind auch die Randomgrps jedenfalls meiner Ehrfarung nach viel lsutiger erwachsener chilliger.

Letzens war ich mit meinem 26er Palatank Gnomeregan. Ladebildschirm gnaaa net gnomeregan ooooh goooot ich hasse diese iniiiii!!

Naja gruppe war doch recht net, hatte 3 Leute dabei die in der gleichen GIlde waren auf einem anderem Serversind ins gespräch gekommen.
Naja nach 2 Stunden hatten wir grad mal die hälfte der Ini, aber was meiner meinung nach viel wichtiger war wir hatten Mordsspaß!!

Wir unterhielten uns über Classic/BC zeiten. Wir quatschten über gnome und ihre riesige stadt, die wohl ihr kleines manko im männlichen bereich ausgleichen sollten, wir scherzten darüber wie die ini aussehe, wenn es eine Hobbithöhle wäre und dass Tauren dann mit Noggenfogger elixier reinmüssten usw. er es war einfach so wie es sein sollte. scheiß auf epics scheiß auf ep SPASS ZUERST!!


Upps ich schweife ja ab^^

Grundsätzlich is wow mit alk kein Problem, nur wenn der MT so besoffen is, dass er versucht der Maid in Kara unter den ROck zu schauen um naja ihr wisst schon, dann muss man schon den raid abbrechen, aber naja ist halt so(das ist eine wahre geschichte war gildenraid xD naja good old times)

CShade, in Zeiten von Dungeontool und Stammgruppen, trifft man nur noch selten Leute mit denen man richtig viel labern kann wie zu BC zeiten wo heros noch ne Herausforderung war^^ 

Mfg Nimbe Wrathbringer EU


----------



## Yasira (27. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> ich trinke keinen alkohol während ich wow spiele und ich glaube auch nicht im geringsten, dass alkohol auch nur in irgendeiner weise die spielweise bzw. die spielfähigkeiten eines spielers beeinflusst. es lockert vielleicht die stimmen auf, gut, aber mehr auch nicht.



Ich erinnere nur an Futureman, wobei bei ihm nicht sicher war, ob er betrunken war oder nicht.

Ich finde und weiss (durch diverse Selbstversuche), dass Alkohol wohl doch die Spielfähigkeit eines Individuums beeinträchtigen kann. Durch erhöhten Alkoholkonsum sinkt die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und die Auffassungsgabe. In einem Raid kann dies unter Umständen tödliche Folgen haben. ("Geh raus aum Camp zum explodieren", "Abspotten", etc). Die Menge machts.


----------



## Exicoo (27. Juli 2010)

WoW und Alk passen einfach nicht zusammen. Leider gibt es genügend, die daheim sitzen und sich alleine vorm PC zusaufen. Echt Arm!


----------



## Imba-Noob (27. Juli 2010)

Soulii schrieb:


> gäähn....
> 
> [#10355] Du musst bei jeder Frage dieser Umfrage eine Stimme abgeben.
> 
> ...



Ich finde es schade, dass eine recht einfache Diskussionsgrundlage deinen Horizont scheinbar übersteigt und du gleich ein Thema reporten musst, nur weil es für dich sinnlos erscheint. Dabei ist im entsprechenden Beitrag die Diskussionsgrundlage klar gegeben: Ob die entsprechenden Teilnehmer einen Zusammenhang zwischen Alkoholkonsum und Verhalten während sie WoW spielen sehen, ob es sie stört, wenn andere Spieler Alkohol während des Spiels konsumieren, ob und wenn welche Erfahrungen sie gemacht haben usw. Auch sind lustige oder ärgerliche Geschichten und Anekdoten erwünscht. Es gibt - wie man anhand der Beteiligung bisher sehen kann - auch einige Spieler, die dieses Thema interessiert. Zudem kann ich beim schnellen Überfliegen keine Fehler meinerseits entdecken, dafür hast du in deinem Beitrag gleich zwei.


----------



## Imanewbie (27. Juli 2010)

was mir auffällt die Spielleistung lässt rapide mit dem Alkohol nach, die Leute achten nichtmehr so gut auf die Rota und sie laufen auch nicht so schnell aus den aoe. 

Ein bisschen Alkohol und Wow geht noch, aber mehr als 4-5 Bier sollten es dann doch ned sein ansonsten wird es sehr mühsam als Raidleiter.

mfg


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juli 2010)

Yasira schrieb:


> Ich erinnere nur an Futureman, wobei bei ihm nicht sicher war, ob er betrunken war oder nicht.
> 
> Ich finde und weiss (durch diverse Selbstversuche), dass Alkohol wohl doch die Spielfähigkeit eines Individuums beeinträchtigen kann. Durch erhöhten Alkoholkonsum sinkt die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und die Auffassungsgabe. In einem Raid kann dies unter Umständen tödliche Folgen haben. ("Geh raus aum Camp zum explodieren", "Abspotten", etc). Die Menge machts.



ja, ich hab mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt. ich meinte, dass der alkoholkonsum die spielweise nicht auf irgendeine weise *positiv* beeinflusst. denn wenn jemand sturzbesoffen im raid sitzt, ist mir klar, dass er wohl nicht so spielt, wie er sonst spielen würde. also spielt er schlechter.


----------



## Battlefronter (27. Juli 2010)

Alkohol wird überbewertet, schmeckt nichtmals gut...


----------



## DenniBoy16 (27. Juli 2010)

in meiner alten gilde hatte mindestens 2 leute in jedem raid mindestens 1 bier getrunken, aber die stimmung war etwas besser als sonst ... war n wipe kam im ts iein witziger spruch und dann gings in den nächsten try


also mit ETWAS alkohol (1 oder 2 bier) macht wow zwar mehr spaß, aber ständig musses nicht sein


----------



## Dogarn (27. Juli 2010)

Ein paar Bierchen wirken sich positiv auf meine DPS aus.
Ein paar Bierchen zu viel wirken sich negativ auf mein Überlebensverhalten im Raid aus.

Hin und wieder trinke ich mal ein Bierchen beim zocken. Das letzte hatte ich beim Arthas Try. Mit 8k DPS angefangen, mit Bier sinds dann 12k Geworden^^


----------



## Howjin15 (27. Juli 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ohne Alkohol und Drogen ist diese Community doch gar nimmer zum aushalten....
> PROST




haha Made My Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteSeb (27. Juli 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> was soll dabei raus kommen?
> 
> 
> Das WoW zum exzessiven Alkoholkonsum führt?
> ...




Und sofort kommen die Skeptiker aus ihren Löchern.

Was soll das?
Wo ist das Problem, wenn er hier eine Umfrage mit klarer Diskussionsgrundlage erstellt?
Wir wollen hier niemanden als Alkoholiker abstempeln, sonernd einfach nur über die eigene Meinung und diverse Erfahrungen sprechen.
Ich denke es geht einfach nur darum, rauszufinden, ob sich Alkoholkonsum ebenso auf das Spielen am PC/der Konsole auswirkt, wie z.B. aufs Autofahren.

Warum muss denn immer direkt alles verteufelt werden? -.-


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (27. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> ich trinke keinen alkohol während ich wow spiele und ich glaube auch nicht im geringsten, dass alkohol auch nur in irgendeiner weise die spielweise bzw. die spielfähigkeiten eines spielers beeinflusst. es lockert vielleicht die stimmen auf, gut, aber mehr auch nicht.



Ich glaube schon, dass Alkohol die Spielweise beeinträchtigt. Und zwar negativ.
Denn Alkohol beeinträchtigt die Reaktionszeit. Und gerade in einem Raid, wo man durchaus auch mal schnell reagieren muss ist sowas dann nicht sehr vorteilhaft.
Während des Raids trinke ich nie. Außerhalb des Raids vllt. mal 1-2 Bier am Abend aber auch nur selten. Meistens bleibt es bei Cola, Fanta, Apfelschorle, Wasser oder ähnlichen alkoholfreien Getränken. Wenn ich saufe, dann doch lieber unter Freunden, wenn man abends mal unterwegs ist :-) .


----------



## Sir Wagi (27. Juli 2010)

Battlefronter schrieb:


> Alkohol wird überbewertet, schmeckt nichtmals gut...



Du sollst das Zeug ja auch nich pur trinken ! xD ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Juli 2010)

Hier im Forum sind die meisten minderjährig und viele dürfen noch keinen Alkohol trinken. Deswegen sind solche Umfragen hier nicht erwünscht, um die Leute mit unentsprechendem Alter nicht auf dumme Ideen zu bringen.

Kein Alkohol ist immer noch am besten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuran (27. Juli 2010)

blöde umfrage .... cola natürlich !


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juli 2010)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, dass Alkohol die Spielweise beeinträchtigt. Und zwar negativ.
> Denn Alkohol beeinträchtigt die Reaktionszeit. Und gerade in einem Raid, wo man durchaus auch mal schnell reagieren muss ist sowas dann nicht sehr vorteilhaft.
> Während des Raids trinke ich nie. Außerhalb des Raids vllt. mal 1-2 Bier am Abend aber auch nur selten. Meistens bleibt es bei Cola, Fanta, Apfelschorle, Wasser oder ähnlichen alkoholfreien Getränken. Wenn ich saufe, dann doch lieber unter Freunden, wenn man abends mal unterwegs ist :-) .



hättest du meinen post davor gelesen, wüsstest du, dass mein post sich auf auf eine positive verbesserung der spielweise bezogen hat. ich bin mir im klaren, dass zuviel alkohol die spielweise *negativ* beeinflusst. ich hatte mich nur falsch/nicht richtig ausgedrückt.


----------



## werbaer (27. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hier im Forum sind die meisten minderjährig und viele dürfen noch keinen Alkohol trinken. Deswegen sind solche Umfragen hier nicht erwünscht, um die Leute mit unentsprechendem Alter nicht auf dumme Ideen zu bringen.
> 
> Kein Alkohol ist immer noch am besten.
> 
> ...



Oh man, was nerven diese selbsternannten Verfechter von Gesetz und Moral. Ich verstehe nicht, was an dieser Umfrage problematisch sein soll. Ich finde das Ergebnis ganz interessant.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (27. Juli 2010)

Also ich trinke im RL sowieso sogut wie nie Alkohol. Schmeckt mir einfach nicht. Ich mag genau 3 alkoholische Getränke, und dann trinke ich vllt einmal alle zwei Monate mal ein V+ Apple oder zu besonderen Anlässen (Geburtstage etc) auch mal nen Pina Colada oder Sex on the Beach. Und dann bin ich auch noch solangsam, das mein Körper den Alkohol schon wieder abgebaut hat, bevor ich den nächsten Schluck genommen hab. xD Das höchste was mir mal passiert ist, dass ich während nem ICC Raid mal zwei 43er mit Milch getrunken hab, die mir mein Bruder gemacht hat. Also von daher...^^
Also wenn meine (männlichen) Gildies mal was im Raid trinken (bzw ein bestimmer Herr süffelt sowieso immer im Raid xD) ist es anfangs noch ganz angenehm lustig. Irgendwann gehen einem die Zoten oder (scherzhaften) Anmachen dann doch ziiieeemlich auf die Nerven.... >.< Aber dann haut unser RL mal kräftig auf den Tisch und denn is Ruhe. Für den nächsten Bosskampf zumindest. xD


Hmm mir fällt grad auf, wie brav ich bin. Mit meinen 16 Jahren war ich noch nie betrunken und erst einmal leicht angetrunken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JosAngel (27. Juli 2010)

Also ich saufe wie en Loch bis ich ca 5,85Promille hab, meine Tastatur vollkotze (weil gibt nix cooleres wie über die Tasten zu glitschen) und ich fast nur noch Sternchen sehe im Endcontent.

Was für eine selten blöde Umfrage... aber vllt sollte ich auch mal eine starten mit dem Motto:

"Womit putzt du dir nach dem Häufchen machen den Popo ab und liest du beim käckern und wenn ja, was?!"

Immer so ein kleingeistiger Durchfall... nix besseres mit der Zeit zu tun?!


----------



## Urengroll (27. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hier im Forum sind die meisten minderjährig und viele dürfen noch keinen Alkohol trinken. Deswegen sind solche Umfragen hier nicht erwünscht, um die Leute mit unentsprechendem Alter nicht auf dumme Ideen zu bringen.
> 
> Kein Alkohol ist immer noch am besten.
> 
> ...



Hier im Forum sind die meisten volljährig und viele dürfen Alkohol trinken. Deswegen sind solche Umfragen hier erwünscht, um die Leute auf tolle Ideen zu bringen, damit es im Raid noch lustiger wird.
Alko nicht jeder ist wie du 13 Jahre alt...........................^^


----------



## DeathDragon (27. Juli 2010)

Ich hab eigentlich noch nie während dem WoW Spielen Alkohol getrunken, das liegt aber daran dass ich nur in der Gesellschaft Alkohol trinke und nie allein im stillen Kämmerchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch trank ich schon ein paarmal zuviel und kam danach auf die glorreiche Idee nochmals WoW zu spielen. Naja bisher ging das immer irgendwie in die Hose. Vorallem als ich sturzbesoffen PDK tanken sollte. Seither nehmen mich die Kollegen nirgends mehr mit ,wenn ich nicht nüchtern bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anscheinend hätte ich im Raid mit dem Char Braufestbier gesoffen mit der Behauptung

RL besoffen * WoW besoffen = Nüchtern rein nach dem Motto Minus * Minus gibt Plus.

Ebenfalls wäre ich um den Boss im Kreis gelaufen, damit der sich ewig dreht, verwirrt wird und weniger trifft.

Die Kollegen trinken mal 1-2 Bier im Raid und ich könnte nicht sagen, dass die dann wirklich viel schlechter Spielen. Die Stimmung ist meist dadurch etwas lockerer, aber man sollte es auch nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Avaranji (27. Juli 2010)

Ich denke es kommt darauf an in welchem Umfeld man gerade unterwegs ist. Bei Raids und Aktionen in denen es darauf ankommt einen klaren Kopf zu behalten ist Alkohol tabu. Wenn ich dann mal etwas chillen will, zB. in Bootybay oder Nagrand, trink ich gerne ein Bier. 
Was ich aber etwas zwiespältig finde ist die starke Ausrichtung im Spiel auf Alkohol. Der ist zwar "nur" virtuell, beeinflusst meiner Meinung aber doch auf subtile Art den Umgang mit diesem Rauschmittel. Ich bin zB. dagegen das man Erfolge (wie das Braufest) zum Teil nur durch übermässigen Konsum von Alkohol erlangen kann. Immerhin ist WoW ab 12 Jahren freigegeben und es besteht durchaus ein Zusammenhang zwischen virtuellem Alkoholkonsum und psychischer Konditionierung.


----------



## Nuhramon (27. Juli 2010)

Alkohol?
Zu Bc Zeiten war ich in einer Gilde, wo ungelogen 70% der Leute gekifft haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Länger als n paar Wochen habe ich es dann nicht ausgehalten. Das Ts Gelaber war nüchtern dann doch zu krank!

Ich spiele völlig nüchtern. Trinken tu ich nur auf Feiern. Wieso sollte ich auch betrunken vorm Pc sitzen? Da würd ich mich nich bei wohl fühlen^^


----------



## Dominau (27. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Hier im Forum sind die meisten volljährig und viele dürfen Alkohol trinken. Deswegen sind solche Umfragen hier erwünscht, um die Leute auf tolle Ideen zu bringen, damit es im Raid noch lustiger wird.
> Alko nicht jeder ist wie du 13 Jahre alt...........................^^



Alko ist 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem denk ich auch das mehr Minderjährige hier Unterwegs sind, vorallem im WoW Forum.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Juli 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Bei zuviel Alkohol lässt das Spielkönnen spontan nach ...also von daher...



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln.. ich heile um längen besser wenn ich relativ viel getrunken habe.. vielleicht weil man dann spät abends alles andere ausblendet und sich nur auf die hüpfenden balken konzentriert oder so :-P

Ist also je nach Person unterschiedlich.. jemand der "Säuft weils cool ist" wird sich dementsprechend dann aber auch anders geben ( siehe die Handelschannel poster von wegen "Boah bin ich heut wieder besoffen!!" weil sie 2x am sekt von der mami genippt haben ) da muss man eigentlich fast schon mitleid haben


----------



## Pristus (27. Juli 2010)

Der TE meint bestimmt den Alkoholkonsum ingame. Also wenn mein Heiler sternhagelvoll ist, gg, dann heilt der sogar um die Ecke, also zumindest kommt mir das so vor :-)


----------



## Benon (27. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor ich das eigentliche zur Sprache bringe was ich sagen will erstmal an den TE:

Wenn die Umfrage ernst gemeint ist finde ich diese Frage recht gut, das einzige Problem allerdings ist die Umfrage:
Viel zu viel und die Option das alles ausgefüllt werden muss lässt Leute nur Sachen anhacken die dann wieder das Ergebnis verfälschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt zu den vielen Postern hier:

1. Wenn man Alkohol trinkt muss man nich gleich besoffen davon werden (wie scheinbar einige denken), ich z.b. bin Genusstrinker, so wie manche gern n Kiba nach getaner Arbeit trinken oder einen Rotwein beim Essen so trinke ich ab und an ein Bierchen beim Spielen.
Es beeilflusst mich in keinster Weise ausser vlt diesem zufriedenen Gefühl wenn man sich mal was Gutes tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Völliger Schwachsinn ist die Annahme das durch diese Umfrage Kinder verleitet werden könnten zu trinken. Wenn die Frage "mit was für Alkohol betrinkt ihr euch immer und warum?" hätte das vlt zutreffen können aber hier wird gefragt ob die leute trinken. Das wirft deshalb keine Gefahr auf weil Kindern nicht gesagt wird das z.b. die Eltern einen nerven und man sich deshalb beim spielen besäuft.

3. Das mit dem Alkohol wärend dem Spielen ist ne gute Frage, ich war nur einmal angeschwippst aber da war alles eigentlich normal im raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber deine umfrage bringt mich auf ne Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Benon, Zuluhed


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Juli 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> Der TE meint bestimmt den Alkoholkonsum ingame.



nein, tut er bestimmt nicht


----------



## cortez338 (27. Juli 2010)

Während des raidens muss es nicht unbedigt sein aber wenn man Abends mal entspannd ein paar Heros macht und dabei Alkohol trinkt wird es im TS doch schon sehr lustig ^^


----------



## Fasor (27. Juli 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> WoW und Alk passen einfach nicht zusammen. Leider gibt es genügend, die daheim sitzen und sich alleine vorm PC zusaufen. Echt Arm!



Es ist natürlich anders wenn man allein zuhause ist und sich ein bong nach dem anderen gibt....

ich vergesse immer wieder das kiffer ja was ganz anderes sind als leute die saufen ...

was mich zu der frage bringt was soll der thread hier ?


----------



## Nerros (27. Juli 2010)

also..... :-)

erstmal eins: ich bin schon ne ecke über 18.... ^^

ich spiele öfter mit ein paar leuten, die ich auch im rl kenne. wenn wir spät abends uns dann einen genehmigen, wird es meist noch lustiger im ts als üblich. da haben sogar die nicht-trinker im raid was davon!

was nicht gut kommt, ist voll wie ein otter in einen raid zu gehen. das geht meist schief. aber den einen oder anderen "glücks-wodka" für guten loot habe ich mir schon gegönnt, und getankt habe ich immer noch gut. kann allerdings passieren, dass die fröhliche stimmung in einer lachsalve durch den raid rast und mal ein wipe entsteht, weil die leute vor lachen am boden liegen. aber was solls.... sowas macht auch mal spass!

und darum gehts ja in wow. fun haben mit netten leuten....


----------



## Shaila (27. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Hier im Forum sind die meisten volljährig und viele dürfen Alkohol trinken. Deswegen sind solche Umfragen hier erwünscht, um die Leute auf tolle Ideen zu bringen, damit es im Raid noch lustiger wird.
> Alko nicht jeder ist wie du 13 Jahre alt...........................^^



Nein, ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dementsprechend nur selten.


----------



## Shirokun (27. Juli 2010)

mh also ich mag kein alc davon wurd ich immer agresive weshalb ich net mehr trinke^^ Ich rauch mir ieber ne kleine tüte beim raiden bin entspannt und bekomme trotzdem noch alles mit =)


----------



## Athlos (27. Juli 2010)

Ein Bierchen oder auch 2 gehen in Ordnung man sollte es halt nicht übertreiben. 
Manchmal genehme ich mir auch ein wenig Wodka oder Jägermeister aber nur an einem Samstag oder vor einem Freinen Arbeitstag.


----------



## x123 (27. Juli 2010)

Am PC: Generell nur Wasser (im Sommer auch Eistee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Alkohol ist was für Partys/Grillabende, wobei Sachen wie Fanta oder Sprite bei mir mehr Priorität haben^^.
Insofern habe ich alles zwischen nie und selten angekreuzt.


----------



## Rygel (27. Juli 2010)

WoW und alkohol treffen bei mir nur aufeinander wenn ich FR oder SA nacht nach hause komme und noch 1 - 2 bierchen trinken möchte. farme dann meist nebenbei oder spiele 5er-instanzen. sauferei im raid finde ich unangemessen. es mindert die konzentration und nervt im TS.


----------



## Zanny (27. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln.. ich heile um längen besser wenn ich relativ viel getrunken habe.. vielleicht weil man dann spät abends alles andere ausblendet und sich nur auf die hüpfenden balken konzentriert oder so :-P


oder du merkst blos nicht mehr was für einen Rotz du zusammenspielst.....



Hin und wieder mal ein Bier, Whiskey Cola oder ne Margarita während dem zocken gehn schon aber dann nur zum genießen und auch nur eins pro Abend
Wer sich regelmäßig alleine vorm Rechner voll laufen lässt hat meiner Meinung nach ein Alkoholproblem


----------



## WhiteSeb (27. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> oder du merkst blos nicht mehr was für einen Rotz du zusammenspielst.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaub er merkt nicht, was er zusammenspielt.

Ich muss an "Malcolm mittendrin" denken.
Die Folge, in der Louis in die Tanzschule geht xD


----------



## Tyrnaar (27. Juli 2010)

WÄHREND des Spielens trinke ich eigendlich nur ab und zu ein Bier... also nichts wovon man irgend etwas merken würde.

Was ich allerdings recht gerne tue, ist nach einem schönen Kneipenabend, sollte ich noch zu viel Restenergie haben, vorm Schlafen noch ein Stündchen zu spielen.
Eine verschlechterung meiner Spielfähigkeiten kann ich dabei nicht feststellen, den Leuten mit welchen ich in einer Gruppe bin scheint auch nie etwas aufzufallen (vlt. weil es einfach so viele merwürdige Menschen gibt, die auch ohne Alkohol reichlich einen am Sender zu haben scheinen.... im Guten oder im Schlechten).

Nur Gildenchat oder TS werden gerne etwas amüsanter, da ich ab einem gewissen Pegel recht philosophisch werden kann.


----------



## Belaquop (27. Juli 2010)

Also meistens trinke ich Alkohol eher in der Kneipe oder beim gemeinsamen Filmeabend etc., 

aber manchmal, wenn wir um der alten Zeiten willen Kara gehen (schönste ini ever) und dann doch der ein oder andere ein bisschen angetrunken ist, dann entstehen da sehr lustige gespräche und situationen. Ja, mann kann auch ohne Alkohol Spaß haben, aber wir sind alle volljährig und mögen nunmal Bier^^ 

Und auf Alliseite ist ein bg-abend in kleiner freundesrunde (zu viert ins arathi und so^^) manchmal kaum zu ertragen ohne nen bier dabei^^

Aussagen  wie:

"Ich will, dass wow ab 18 wird, aber nicht wegen der kiddies, die sind mir egal, ich will endlich nackte Blutelfinnen sehen wenn ich in og in den puff gehe" (Aussage wurde entlallt zum bessere Verständnis und um dieverse hier unagebrachte wörter reduziert)

kommen halt meist eher angetrunken zu stande UND werden von allgemein auch eher von angetrunkene mitspielern amüsant gefunden, daher verzichte ich abseits der entsprechenden truppe eher auf alkohol, da es die performance doch ein wenig beeinträchigt^^

In diesem Sinne Prost


----------



## Imba-Noob (27. Juli 2010)

Benon schrieb:


> Mahlzeit erstmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, die Umfrage und der dazugehörige Beitrag sind ernst gemeint. Die vielen Fragen sind Absicht, weil man so ein differentierteres Bild hat. Repräsentativ ist das natürlich nicht, zeigt aber möglicherweise eine Tendenz.

Ich kam auf die Idee, weil immer wieder die Frage aufkommt, ob zu einer bestimmten Tageszeit, einem bestimmten Wochentag, am Wochenende oder einem bestimmten Zeitabschnitt etc. Spammen und schlechtes Verhalten zunehmen. Daher habe ich mir Gedanken darüber gemacht, ob es *auch* mit einem gewissen Alkoholkonsum zu tun haben könnte. Zudem interessiert mich das Thema einfach, da ich persönlich schon des öfteren Erfahrungen mit Alkohol trinkenden Spielern gemacht habe. Diese Erfahrungen waren sehr ambivalent. Als ich noch in einer ambitionierten Raidgilde war, war Alkohol kein Thema. Es haben zwar mehrere Spieler - mich mit eingeschlossen - gelegentlich Alkohol während des Raidens getrunken, aber in Maßen. Schließlich wollten wir im Content vorankommen. Ich kenne auch Raidgilden, wo ein absolutes Alkoholverbot herrscht. Beim Random-Raiden ist mir aufgefallen, dass dort anscheinend viel mehr getrunken wird, was einerseits zu einem ausgelasseneren Spielen führt, andererseits auch Unkonzentriertheit und Mangeldisziplin fördert. *

Aber ich will hier definitiv keine Schlussfolgerungen ziehen. Mich interessiert einfach die allgemeine Debatte darum.*

Ich selbst trinke ab und an mal Alkohol beim WoW spielen. Eigentlich fast nur beim Raiden, und nur wenn ich richtig Bock darauf habe (was gibt es schöneres als ein kühles Feierabendbier?) Auch fast nur Bier und im Regelfall nicht viel. Wenn ich Lust habe, kann es aber auch mal ein Cuba Libre oder ein Absacker sein. Aber so, dass ich meine Aufgaben noch zu 100 % erfüllen kann. 

Ich habe teils schon seltsame Sachen erlebt, wie z. B. ein betrunkener Raidleiter in UBRS (zu Classic-Zeiten). Der kam von einer Feier und war so betrunken, dass er nach einer kurzen Pause einfach nicht wiederkam. Dafür hörte man übers TS laute Technomusik und dazu unglaublich schiefes Gegröhle. Dummerweise war er einer der beiden Tanks und hatte alle Berechtigungen für den Raid und den TS-Server. TS-Server waren damals noch rar und wir konnten somit nicht auf einen anderen ausweichen. Also blieb uns nichts anderes übrig, als mit einem Tank weiter zu machen und zu hoffen, dass der Raidleiter irgendwann wieder kommt. Nach ca. einer halben Stunde war er dann ganz off und wir mussten den Raid auflösen. Wir waren zwar etwas angenervt, hatten aber derweil trotzdem tierischen Spaß, weil das Gegröhle und die Selbstgespräche doch was sehr witziges hatten.


----------



## Gerti (27. Juli 2010)

Ich Trinket nur beim Zocken, wenn ich nachts nach Hause komme und noch ein bisschen Zocken will und noch ein rest von meinem alkoholischen Getränk übrig habe, was ich trinken will. Oder wenn doch verfrüht ein paar Freunde kommen und ich noch ein bisschen zum Raiden habe und mir ein Bier in die Hand gedrückt wird.

Alleine trinke ich nichts vor dem PC. 

Ich musste feststellen, dass PvE als Tank und DD ohne probleme völlig besoffen geht, nur PvP und Healer ist nicht mehr wirklich drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (27. Juli 2010)

Ich trinke generell extrem selten Alkohol weil mir 90% der gängigen Alkoholsorten nicht schmecken und ich betrunken sein auch nichts tolles abgewinnen kann.

Bei den teilweise extremen Sommertemperaturen der letzten Wochen hatte ich allerdings ausnahmsweise den einen oder anderen Abend ein kühles Radler neben der Tastatur stehen, weil es obwohl es eher weniger mein Geschmack ist extrem erfrischend ist.

Generell sollte ein Alkohol-Verbot während des Raids nicht nötig sein, da jeder wissen sollte was er verträgt ohne das seine Leistung abnimmt oder er den anderen durch verändertes Verhalten auf die Nerven geht. Dummerweise ist das nicht so, so das meine Gildies genau wissen das ich jeden aus dem Raid schmeisse wenn er merklich betrunken ist und deshalb scheisse baut oder den anderen damit auf den Zeiger geht. In der Vergangenheit hatten wir da leider sehr schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (27. Juli 2010)

also ich trinke immer nach dem aufstehen schon eine flasche sekt und wenn ich dann zum pc gekrochen bin mach ich die flasche schnaps und bomalunda auf und kotze danach erstmal auf die tastatur um meine hände warm zu halten, danach zock ich dann normal weiter mit schnaps und wein


----------



## Novane (27. Juli 2010)

also manchmal wäre ich froh wenn ich spontan den alkohol so schnell abbauen könnte wie mein char Oo
von 21 bis 2 uhr absinth ohne ende saufen, dann von halb 3 bis 5 nach halb 3 ausnüchtern und heimfahren Oo

was mir grade in kopf kommt:
Zählen Pferde zur stvo? darf man die besoffen reiten? :-D


----------



## Hasse (27. Juli 2010)

Novane schrieb:


> was mir grade in kopf kommt:
> Zählen Pferde zur stvo? darf man die besoffen reiten? :-D



Ich denke leider schon...^^

Die Straßen Verkehrs Ordnung behindert meinen Fahrstil!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Novane (27. Juli 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Ich denke leider schon...^^
> 
> Die Straßen Verkehrs Ordnung behindert meinen Fahrstil!
> 
> ...



ach ich binde mir 2 schildkröten an die füße das zählt nicht zur STVO und vllt bin ich nachm aufwachen ja zuhause :-D


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Juli 2010)

Novane schrieb:


> also manchmal wäre ich froh wenn ich spontan den alkohol so schnell abbauen könnte wie mein char Oo
> von 21 bis 2 uhr absinth ohne ende saufen, dann von halb 3 bis 5 nach halb 3 ausnüchtern und heimfahren Oo
> 
> was mir grade in kopf kommt:
> Zählen Pferde zur stvo? darf man die besoffen reiten? :-D




Oh jaa...sowas hätt ich auch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mit den Pferden..Nein !...im schlimmsten Fall darfste ja nicht mal laufen oO


----------



## Novane (27. Juli 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Oh jaa...sowas hätt ich auch gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja laufen dann bist du ein mitglied der stvo
ein skateboard ist z.b. kein mitglied, ein radfahrer schon

HALLO DAS ISN WOW FORUM!!!! HIER WIRD DOCH IWO EIN JURA STUDENT SEIN^^


----------



## Luxuslärm (27. Juli 2010)

Alkohol ist so eine Sache, es gibt Menschen die vertragen es andere wiederum nicht. Solange man den Alkohol Konsum in Grenzen hält geht's.


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Juli 2010)

Kann ich dann mit dem Skateboard besoffen über die Straße eiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
Ich denke mal nicht; und wenn Du dich mit deinem Pferd auf öffentlichen Wegen befindest, hast Du dich bestimmt auch an die Verkehrsordnung zu halten ...wäre ja sonst schlimm hier auf dem Lande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber sorry -ich schweife ab ...*flöt*


----------



## Novane (27. Juli 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Kann ich dann mit dem Skateboard besoffen über die Straße eiern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich weiß es nicht, da gibts bestimmt ne grauzone :-)
wenn ich allerdings nen drachen hätte aus wow und ich würde den besoffen fliegen, dann könne sie mir gar nix^^


----------



## Shizo. (27. Juli 2010)

Beim zocken trink ich vllt mal ein Bier oder so aber nicht soviel das ich besoffen bin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Ich trinke beim WoW-Zocken sehr selten einmal ein oder zwei Bier. Das liegt daran, dass ich zuhause generell sehr selten Alkohol trinke. Zum Saufen fahre ich entweder in eine Kneipe oder zu Freunden. Da brauche ich mir auch um eine etwaige spätere Sauerei keine Sorgen machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (27. Juli 2010)

Richtig besoffen hab ich noch nie gezockt, aber wenn ich leicht angeheitert bin, mach ich Routinesachen besser als nüchtern. Ich denk dann weniger über unnötige Dinge nach...

Mein Freund hat mal stockbesoffen ICC10er HMs geraidet. Er selbst erinnert sich nicht dran. Die andern meinten, er hätte besser denn je gespielt aber so viel gebabbelt, dass sie ihn alle gemutet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanny (27. Juli 2010)

Zur Verkehrsordnung zählt soweit ich weis alles was sich auf der Straße bewegt.

Du kannst ja auch deinen Führerschein verlieren wenn man besoffen, aber zu Fuß den Verkehr behindert


----------



## Yangsoon (27. Juli 2010)

mal einen trinken is doch voll ok und wenn ich dann nach hause komme und wow zocke isses auf einmal sehr lustig alles und man wundert sich am nächsten morgen woher man den schwarzdrachen im inventar hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschinkn (27. Juli 2010)

Novane schrieb:


> also manchmal wäre ich froh wenn ich spontan den alkohol so schnell abbauen könnte wie mein char Oo
> von 21 bis 2 uhr absinth ohne ende saufen, dann von halb 3 bis 5 nach halb 3 ausnüchtern und heimfahren Oo
> 
> was mir grade in kopf kommt:
> Zählen Pferde zur stvo? darf man die besoffen reiten? :-D



Es gab wohl mal ein Gerichtsurteil (_AG Köln NJW 1989_, _921_) zu einem Kutscher, der rabenvoll seine Kutsche nach Hause gesteuert hat.
_"...Der Angeklagte war freizusprechen, weil nach den überzeugenden Ausführungen des Sachverständigen G ein Fahrfehler des Angeklagten nicht nachzuweisen und eher unwahrscheinlich ist; ein Sturz des Pferdes wie der vorliegende könne die verschiedensten Ursachen haben, aber kaum vom Lenker des Gespanns herbeigeführt werden._ _Der Auffassung der StA, daß der Angeklagte aufgrund des genossenen Alkohols absolut fahruntüchtig war, vermag das Gericht nicht beitreten. Der von der Rechtsprechung für Radfahrer ermittelte Grenzwert von 1,7 Promille kann nicht ohne weiteres auf Lenker von Pferdegespannen übertragen werden. Die absolute Fahruntüchtigkeit von Radfahrern wurde im Rahmen von Fahrprüfungen ermittelt, bei denen es in erster Linie auf die Fähigkeit der Testpersonen ankam, bei Kreis- und Slalomfahrten nicht umzufallen; auf die entsprechenden Veröffentlichungen in Blutalkohol 1982 und 1984 wird hingewiesen._

_Bei Lenkern von Pferdegespannen kommt dem Gleichgewichtssinn eine geringere Bedeutung nur insoweit zu, *als der Kutscher in der Lage sein muß, sich auf dem Bock zu halten.* Auch muß berücksichtigt werden, *daß Pferde kraft der ihnen eigenen Intelligenz alkoholbedingte Schwächen des Kutschers in gewissem Umfang kompensieren können*. Insoweit könnte erwogen werden, bei Lenkern von Pferdegespannen eine BAK von mehr als 1,7 Promille zu tolerieren. Dagegen spricht, daß Pferde (anders als Fahrräder) schreckhaft auf Verkehrsvorgänge oder andere äußere Reize (z. B. Insektenstiche) reagieren können und daß die Fähigkeit des Fahrers, scheuende oder durchgehende Pferde wieder unter Kontrolle zu bringen, bei einer BAK von 1,7 Promille erheblich eingeschränkt sein dürfte. Statistisch oder experimentell gesicherte Erkenntnisse hierüber fehlen jedoch..."_

Beim Reiten wäre vermutlich anders entschieden worden - und ob ein Gericht heute noch immer so urteilen würde - keine Ahnung, in dem Bereich Alkohol im Straßenverkehr hat sich seit 1989 einiges geändert.


----------



## Luxuslärm (27. Juli 2010)

Wenn überhaupt trinke ich abends mal ein Bier oder Sekt, dann bin ich immer noch wie es meine Freunde nennen „ausgeglichen“ und kann mich weiterhin konzentrieren.


----------



## Tschinkn (27. Juli 2010)

Kommt total drauf an. Es gibt Abende auf die ich mich richtig freue und da kann es schon mal sein, dass sozusagen am virtuellen Tisch einen Schluck trinke.
Und ja, ich war auch schon mal ziemlich betrunken. Mal spät nach Hause gekommen und noch an den PC gesetzt (meistens keine gute Idee) und sicher auch mal direkt am PC einen über den Durst getrunken. Ich denke jede Art von Konsum kann zuviel werden, wenn man durch WoW und das Quatschen im TS die Zeit total vergisst. Egal ob das nun irgendwelche Knabbereien, Zigaretten oder Alkohol oder sonstwas sind.

Zu BC Zeiten habe ich oft mit einem zusammen gespielt, der hatte nen Holypriester und einen Schutz-Tank.
Wenn er getank hat, nie unter 2 Bier - gerne wohl auch mehr. Er war (ist) ein Tank der alten Schule und hat immer einen richtig guten Job gemacht.
Wenn er geheilt hat, war er immer völlig nüchern.
Hat gut funktioniert.


----------



## Lysozyma (27. Juli 2010)

Was für eine großartige Umfrage....Ich bin schon gespannt, wann wir nach der Farbe unserer Unterwäsche gefragt werden (Nein, ich versende keine Bilder).


----------



## Warcus (27. Juli 2010)

Mit der Volkskrankheit Alkohol bin ich durch und es geht mir inzwischen mächtig auf die Nerven, dass dieses Thema in der Allgemeinheit so bagatellisiert wird.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2010)

don`t drink and play 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plastic (27. Juli 2010)

Beim Raid trink ich meistens Bier und da ich so konzentriert beim raiden bin, 
machts dann meistens "DUSCH" wenn ich fertig bin mit zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bny' (27. Juli 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> WoW und Alk passen einfach nicht zusammen. Leider gibt es genügend, die daheim sitzen und sich alleine vorm PC zusaufen. Echt Arm!



Dem gibt es nicht hinzuzufügen. Es ist arm, mehr nicht.


----------



## Leex84 (27. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin,
also ich persönlich trinke wenn es hoch kommt einmal im Jahr ein bis zwei gläser Whiskey. Selbst nach dem Fußball beteilige ich mich nicht am obligatorischen Biertrinken sondern trinke ne Cola.
Habe aber auch schon die erfahrung gemacht das ich betrunken WoW gespielt habe als ich auf Partys noch getrunken habe und mir danach dachte, ach ne runde WoW klappt schon noch und meine Gilde hatte auch Spaß im TS aber spielen ging bei mir garnicht mehr.
Und alleine vorm PC sitzen und Bier oder so zu trinken finde ich doch recht bedenklich.
Mfg
Leex


----------



## Jokxer (27. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich WOW daddeln würde. Dann würde ich mich auch jeden Tag mit Vodka zu saufn damit ich den scheiß aushalte..


----------



## Ultimo01 (27. Juli 2010)

Kein ALK in meinem Zimmer (u.a. auch am pc) ist ne Regel bei mir. Die Kotz Gefahr ist zu hoch und der Pc + Equipment ist viel zu teuer

BTW: 
Zwerge und Bier Gehören einfach zusammen... 

Und saufen kann man Ingame auch gut Genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aquapainter (27. Juli 2010)

Ich lass noch nicht mal meine Chars was trinken (ausser Manazeugs)
Selber mag ich Alkohol nicht und mag auch keine Betrunkene Leute um mich haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch verurteile ich niemanden. Und wer nach 1-2 Bier erst locker wird - Ok. Solange diejenigen einen nicht nerven oder (wie ich es schon hatte) besoffen und voller Übermut in den nächsten Boss rannten, isses mir egal ob jemand was trinkt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gehtdichnixan (27. Juli 2010)

Sehr interessantes thema find ich , im ts ...ganz normal gibt’s wirklich spassige dialoge ^^, aber es ist numal so das alk das reaktionsvermögen nachweisslich beeinträchtigt, das wissen wir alle , also für raids oder dinge auf die man sich konzentrieren muss denkbar ungeeignet und da kann mir auch keiner erzählen er spielt mit besser , das wäre vollkommen unlogisch ...es sei denn man iss hardcore und braucht das zeug einfach um normal zu sein 
 so wie im rl ....wenn man nix mehr vorhatt und n lustigen abend verbringen will ok , aber nich gut für raiden (fahren )


----------



## Bob Toady (27. Juli 2010)

/sign Zwerge und Alkohol gehören einfach zusammen B-)))

Und ausserdem spiele ich besoffen WOW besser als meine Frau nüchtern.

Scherz beiseite. Bissi ist in Ordnung. Total dicht kann man keinen mehr zum Zocken gebrauchen.


----------



## KickX (27. Juli 2010)

wenn ich CS zogge dann trink ich gerne ma einen...dann lassn sich die franzosen besser ertragen.aber wenn ich wow zogge gibts ne menge kaffee mehr aber auch net.


----------



## syntaxsniffler (27. Juli 2010)

Naja so ab und an 1-2 Bier in Randomraids / Redbull hinterher wenns stressig ist aber sonst nichts 
@GIldenraid wird nichts getrunken einer hat das gemacht der ist geflogen weil er bei LK sch.... gebaut hat 5 mal in folge und wir hatten keinen ersatztank damalas (sommerloch..)


----------



## Vitany2910 (27. Juli 2010)

ich schnassel mir gern einen, wenn ich gildenintern unterwegs bin. ich meine jetzt nicht bis zum stillstand der pupillen, aber doch nett angeheitert. ich bin noch nicht der raid/dungeon-profi und meistens ziemlich angespannt... um himmels willen ja nicht verklicken, mehr damage raushauen, hilfe, mein mana etc... das legt sich nach dem 2.-3. bierchen und die dialoge intern werden auch recht amüsant ^^.
und so, wie ich das mitbekommen habe, bin ich da (zum glück) nicht die einzige... und wenn wir dann durch sind und entspannt in dalaran chillen und noch weiter im ts schnacken, ergeben sich wirklich ganz klasse gespräche.


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Juli 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Kein ALK in meinem Zimmer (u.a. auch am pc) ist ne Regel bei mir. Die Kotz Gefahr ist zu hoch und der Pc + Equipment ist viel zu teuer
> 
> [...]



Öhm...was ist denn bei Dir passiert?^^ "Kotz Gefahr ist zu hoch..."?? Mir hat noch nie jemand auf den PC gekotzt! Und hier werden einige Parties gefeiert oO^^
Aber wenn man "5 Haare am Sack"^^ ne Party feiern lässt... -löl

ediz:
Natürlich ist deine Einstellung grundsätzlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(damit mich keiner falsch versteht *hust*)


----------



## Cazor (27. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kein Alkohol ist immer noch am besten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kein Alkohol is auch keine Lösung-


das wussten diese Toten Hosen auch schon




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pDgVzJ02pGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Butze666 (27. Juli 2010)

früher in unserer GIlde
ready check!

10x bereit und im Ts 10x Plopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Und gaaanz wichtig beim Biertrinken im Raid: Immer feste ins Mikro rülpsen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pwnytaure (27. Juli 2010)

Also wie einige vielleicht wissen spiel ich hauptsächlich Eule und meines sehrachtens wirkt sich ein vodka-bull positiv auf meine zahlen im recount aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (28. Juli 2010)

Der einzige der da richtig Plan hat ist sowieso Dr. Feelgood: "I'm living on milk and alcohol". Hört doch mal in den Sample rein, da geht es echt ab: http://www.amazon.de/Milk-Alcohol-2002-Digital-Remaster/dp/B002A8HMII/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1280299093&sr=1-2

Ich schließe mich dem guten Doktor an und überhaupt soll man ja immer tun, was der Doktor sagt.


----------



## Egotronic (28. Juli 2010)

Im pve geht Alkohol in Ordnung, kann mich noch gut an stundenlange Kara runs erinnern weil unser Mainheal totalbetrunken war und jeden boss gaaaaanz ausführlich nochmal erklären musste,.... man nannte ihn "Die Raidbremse" xD

Aber im pvp is das was anderes, da sind fix mal 100rating weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (28. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Also, Fakt ist: Unser Raidleiter und MT spielt nach zwei Bieren besser als vorher



Naja, anders als im Suff erträgt man das ja auch nicht. Ich mein, welcher Taure lässt sich schon bei Vestand die Platte verbeulen?

Spass beiseite: genau wie im "Verkehr" tut Alkohol (oder Rauch-Kräuter) seine Wirkung hinsichtlich Reaktionszeit, Auffassungsgabe, etc. Ich sehe immerwieder bestätigt, dass selbst Farm- Content "ganz von alleine" zum Hardmode mutiert, wenn die Leute ihren "Pegel" erreicht haben. Aber zum Glück haben wir in der Gilde genügend Polster, um solche Kollegen dann auch mal auszuwechseln und zur Ausnüchterung in den Park von Sturmwind zu schicken.


----------



## Vindexa (28. Juli 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> WoW und Alk passen einfach nicht zusammen. Leider gibt es genügend, die daheim sitzen und sich alleine vorm PC zusaufen. Echt Arm!



Ja, da hast du Recht. Sich vor den Aldi setzten und dann noch Leute belegen und verprügeln ist viel besser.


----------



## Izara (28. Juli 2010)

Ein zwei Bier stören mich nicht (selbst wenn fast der komplette Raid trinken würde), aber ich hab schon in mehreren Random Raids mit meinem Tank die Krise bekommen, weil sich Leute witzig fanden, wenn sie aus Versehen Mobs geadded haben oder halt nicht schnell genug aus Voidzones etc raus sind. Es ist Fakt, dass die Konzentration und auch das Reaktionsverhalten mit steigendem Alkoholpegel nachlassen - und ganz ehrlich: das nervt in Raids! Was die Leute machen, ist mir eigentlich egal, aber sie sollten anderen nicht ihre Unfähigkeit aufzwingen, ohne Alkohol nicht raiden zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich trink kaum Alkohol und mit meinen 27 bin ich erfolgreich auf Kaffee und Zigaretten umgestiegen xD Ich trinke mehr als 5 Tassen am Tag (Zigaretten hab ich noch nicht gezählt, sind aber sicher mehr als ne Schachtel) und komme so bestens klar ^^ Hinzu kommt, dass das niemand im Raid beeinträchtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht nicht immer nur an sich denken, liebe Alkis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beka (28. Juli 2010)

ich denke solange es bei 3-4 bier oder mal ein vodka-bull oder so bleibt isses ok, wenn dann allerdings leute so besoffen sind das der raid darunter leidet fliegen die achtkantig raus und werden auch nicht mehr mitgenommen. besonders schlimm find ich es am WE so ab 22 uhr, da merkt man es leider oft genug in /2 wie betrunken manche leute sind.
bei wow isses wie überall mit dem alkohol, man sollte ihn genießen (darum auch genussmittel) und ihn nicht sinnlos bis zum gehtnichtmehr in sich rein schütten


----------



## Technocrat (28. Juli 2010)

Aquapainter schrieb:


> und voller Übermut in den nächsten Boss rannten


Offensichtlich kennst Du Leroy Jenkins nicht...


----------



## Robsii93 (28. Juli 2010)

ich trink keinen alkohol.^^
was andere spieler machen ist mir egal;D


----------



## Thug (28. Juli 2010)

Nichtmal "Met" als  Antwortmöglicheit,  einfach peinlich.


----------



## sharas1 (28. Juli 2010)

Gestern abend, das perfekte beispiel....

Hatte meinen Pala in Dalaran geparkt und lese amüsiert den /2...
Dann anfrage nach icc 25, schnell noch id verballern...

kk dachte ich, ist zwar schon spät aber nagut...6 bosse sollen gelegt werden, prima dachte ich, schneller run, flott items und marken 
abgrasen....
soweit so gut...
Invite, port in die ini, schnell ts daten angefragt, desktop, ip--->port--->etc rein

Das erst was ich höre, ein älterer herr (nichts gegen ältere menschen, bin ja auch schon 35..)mit merkwürdiger artikulierung und tonlage..
Naja, nix dabei gedacht, bis.......

er vor dem ersten pull (ich muss dazu sagen das alles erfahrene leute waren die mit waren, nur eben noch schnell id wegmachen und so..^^)
bestimmt 15 mal erzählt hat das es eine dd einteilung geben muss. jeder dd ein bestimmtes ziel, der ganze trash markiert u.s.w...

Da fing ich schon an ein bischen zu zweifeln, und mir eins uns eins zusammen zu zählen...
Als wir dann schön den trash bis zur nächsten treppe weggebommt hatten, bekam der besagte herr auch schon mit das wir schon losgelegt hatten...

Er war aber die ganze zeit anwesend, hatte den readycheck bestätigt, war im ts (unüberhörbar..^^) und hatte es im suff nur verpeilt das wir schon 5 min unterwegs waren...

Danach wurde er pampig, wir hätten ja mal bescheid sagen können und warum er es nur mit anfängern zu tun habe weil wir keine schlachtzugsymbole gesetzt haben...

Das zog sich dann bis zum Lord hin, gelalle, hohles gesabbel etc...

Danach habe ich ihn gemutet, schnauze voll....


Und deshalb passen betrunkene nicht in nen raid...ein,zwei bier find ich ja noch i.o. (ich muss dazu sagen das ich niemals  alkohol trinke..^^)
aber wenn es merkbar zu ausfallerscheinungen kommt hört bei mir die toleranz in sachen zusammenspiel auf...

Ich hatte nur nicht den raid verlassen weil es ein guter bekannter war der mich gefragt hatte ob ich als tank mitkomme, sonst 
wäre ich nach dem trash schon rausgegangen.


----------



## Inuart (28. Juli 2010)

Meine Erfahrung mit Alkhol im Raid ist unterschiedlich. Ich selbst trinke garnichts, vondaher betrifft es mich nicht alzusehr. Manche Trinken 1 oder 2 Bier im Raid und es ist okay, das Spielerverhalten bleibt gleich oder wird drastisch schlechter. Manche knallen sich aber auch dermaßen weg, das es einfach keinen Spaß mehr macht. 
Ein Beispiel:
Ein Mitglied unserer Gilde hat nen guten Tank und nen Schurken. Wir standen vor dem ersten Boss in ICC 10er und er war so betrunken, das er seinen Untoten Schurken mit seinem Tauren Tank verwechselt hat und den Boss gepullt hat. War kein Wipe, aber er war tot und hat auch kein Loot abbekommen, was ich vernünftig fand.

Es kann auch witzig sein. Ich hatte mal ein Gildenmitglied, der hat zwar nichts getrunken, aber die ganze Zeit an seiner Bong gezogen und man hat durchs TS die ganze Zeit nur ein Blubbern gehört, wenn der Kampf anstrengender wurde. Hat die Stimmung angeheitert, auch wenn es eigentlich beschissen ist. 


Die Erfahrung kann mit Alkohol/ Drogen während WoW unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (28. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen nun zum thema


Wenn leute generell beim wow spielen was trinken ist es mir eigentlich völlig egal solange sie nicht mit mir raiden oder sonnst was wichtiges machen wenn sie einen zischen bem farmen oder so ist mir das einerlei.

Aber in einen raid gehört kein alkohol ich habe da schon sehr schlimme erfahrungen gemacht in sofern das die betrunkenen spieler da für gesorgt haben das die gruppe stirbt weiel sie nicht mehr klar denken können, das schlimmste was mir je passiert ist das ein tank einen im tee hatte und erstmal die halbe ini zieht und dann nur so ubs hahaha wir anderen natürlich etwas angefressen denn sterben in einem schweren kampf ok aber nicht so. Zum glück ist mir das bisher nur einmal passiert


----------



## Fedaykin (28. Juli 2010)

Hm, wie beantworte ich denn die Fragen, wenn ich in der ersten Frage die Option "Nie" ausgewählt habe?


----------



## AkihiraSan (28. Juli 2010)

also ich trink gern 1-2 bier beim zoggen; meine chars haben auch immer einen humpen met im inventory. aber natürlich betrinke ich mich nicht!!!!!! 
meist schlürft mein char einen humpen in dal in der zauberkrähe ^^  ich nehm schluckweise bier zu mir bei langen flügen^^

ABER NOCHMALS: ich besauf mich nicht!!!!! und so solls sein!!! 

hm,....nur mal so nachgefragt: was meinen wohl die grp-mitglieder, wenn sie in inis "kurz afk-eine rauchen" schreiben????

also, saufen in rl in der kneipe, gemütlich einen humpen in wow zischen in div. gasthäusern


akihirasan


----------



## Garnalem (31. Juli 2010)

Sehr geile Abfrage! Ich spiele einen Zwergen-Paladin. Den kann ich natürlich nur rpg-technisch glaubwürdig spielen, wenn ich mir einen gebe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem wenn ich am WE nachts nach hause komme und noch Lust auf ne Runde WoW bekomme^^



Thug schrieb:


> Nichtmal "Met" als Antwortmöglicheit, einfach peinlich.



Met gilt als weinhaltiges Getränk, Wein war mein ich angegeben.


----------



## Drymon (31. Juli 2010)

Ich erinner mich noch gut an meine geliebte Heilerin, die mit 2,8 Windstärke im Bosskampf, hinter mir stand (Bin Tank!) und schrie im TS: ICH HEIL DICH - ICH HEIL DICH und schneller umfiel als alles andere. Danach hatte sie den Weg vom Friedhof in die Ini nicht mehr gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War funnig.....


----------



## nosmoke (31. Juli 2010)

spielverhalten selbst wird mit bier in ballerspielen meist positiv bei mir beeinflusst.
in wow selber saufe ich nicht sooo viel 1-2 bier im raid ab und zu aber mehr nicht... ich bin sowieso immer der spassvogel vom raid ^^
und auch im crysis-clan bin ich immer der, der die leute zum lachen bringt ... mit oder ohne alk ... ^^

wow mit viel alkohol ist jedoch auch gefährlich, ich kenne leute die haben ihren char ausgezogen und alle epics verkauft im suff... also nur wenig saufen

btw bei ballerspielen wirkt bier auf mich für frags positiv, jedoch wen ich mir n drink mixe treff ich garnix mehr ^^


----------



## Korgor (31. Juli 2010)

Hähä, unser Magier hat unter Alkohol 2k Dps mehr gemacht.


----------



## Benegeserit (31. Juli 2010)

ich denke in maßen ist das ok, muss/sollte jeder selber einschätzen.
nur wenn einer so besoffen ist, dass er den spielfluss in der gruppe stört,
oder sein char. nicht mehr unter kontrolle hat, wirds bedenklich.


----------



## ogrim888 (31. Juli 2010)

Beim Zocken trinke ich eigentlich nie, höchstens mal ein Bier...
Aber wenn ich dann Abends mal später nach Hause komme (Discothek, Bar etc.) zocke ich bevor ich schlafen gehe meistens noch ein bisschen und in der Zeit kann es sein, dass ich total betrunken bin^^


----------



## Rhokan (31. Juli 2010)

Betrunkene im TS aufnehmen und am nächsten Tag wenn sie nüchtern sind wieder vorspielen.... gibts was besseres auf der Welt of Warcraft?


----------



## Naho (31. Juli 2010)

Ich trinke immer so viel, dass ich mich in den Mistkübel entleere (meistens ungewollt).

Naja raiden ist dann und nur dann witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mal mit einem 2v2 gespielt , der hat die ganze Zeit gekifft das war krass oO


----------



## Akusai (31. Juli 2010)

Watt ne Umfrage!
Mir fehlt die Frage nach dem Alter^^.


----------



## PKMN (1. August 2010)

Battlefronter schrieb:


> Alkohol wird überbewertet, schmeckt nichtmals gut...



Muss ich zustimmen. Höchstens die Cocktails ausm Oscars sind Klasse <3


----------



## Healor (1. August 2010)

Haha, ja Alkohol und MMO kann böse enden. Spontan fällt mir ein, das ich damals wo ich noch WoW gespielt habe (vor BC und Lich King) ziemlich viel Mondstoff, glaube es waren ca 10 Stück weggeschmissen habe, als ich versucht hab es zu verschicken... mann hab ich mich geärgert am nächsten Tag.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. August 2010)

kein alkohol ist auch keine lösung


----------



## Varek (1. August 2010)

öhm,

ich bin ein zwerg und meine gilde heist "die schluckspechte"
noch irgendwelche fragen? ^^

prost,

varek


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. August 2010)

Da trink ich mein Bier doch lieber in Ruhe...


----------



## Cazor (2. August 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Betrunkene im TS aufnehmen und am nächsten Tag wenn sie nüchtern sind wieder vorspielen.... gibts was besseres auf der Welt of Warcraft?




Du bist fies!


----------



## Icejumper (2. August 2010)

Es ist schlicht EKELHAFT wenn einer sich beim Raid besäuft.
Das ständige Gelalle von:"oh, müsst entschuldigen aber ich bin etwas betrunken"
oder : "sorry war mein Fehler, hab gesoffen"


----------



## Tünnemann72 (2. August 2010)

Das ist bestimmt eine taktische Umfrage im Auftrag eines uns allen bekannten Leiters eines kriminologischen Instituts ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sehe in den nächsten Tagen schon die Schlagzeilen vor mir: Onlinespiele begünstigen übermässigen Alkoholkonsum ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## **ED** (2. August 2010)

Hmm 


WoW und Alkohol.............. MACHT SPAß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. August 2010)

Ich denke und benehme mich anders als viele andere Spieler.

So kommt es sehr häufig zu der Frage "sag mal, bist du auf Drogen?", nicht weil ich dumm rumhüpfe, aber meinen Gedanken zum Teil freien Lauf lasse.

Ich mag den Nervenkitzel bei bekloppten Versuchen, springe sehr gerne mal von Klippen (Hexer und Report zum Zirkel) und betreibe zum Leidwesen vieler anderer Trashtalking im ICC/Handelschannel, weil es einfach Spaß bringt und die Reaktionen gewisser Spieler so absurd sind, das ich noch Stunden diese Situationen lieben werde...

Beispiele: "Suche möglichst weibliches Wesen für nächtliche Spaziergänge im finsteren Wald" oder Dinge wie "Warum dürfen wir eigentlich fliegen, wenn in Deutschland generelles Flugverbot aufgrund der Aschewolke besteht?" oder "Warum darf man in WoW betrunken Mounts benutzen?"

Es sind einfach die Denkansätze und die Reaktionen darauf, die Spaß in diesem WoW-Alltag bringen


----------

